# 2013 First Beauty Purchase.



## andrie (Jan 1, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!  What is your first 2013 purchase?  [COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR]. :eyelove:  My First Makeup Purchase for 2013:  Apres Chic collection  Haute Attitude Warm Companion Cozy Up Hot Chocolate  Stereo Rose Alpine Bronze  Ice Fireside  Flicker  Strength collection  Strong Woman Party Parrot Pink Pigeon Firm Form  All Woman Quad


----------



## LadyMisfit (Jan 1, 2013)

Cinderella Palette from Sephora


----------



## ibonne (Jan 1, 2013)

Lancôme multi lift color corrector (CC) tinted moisturiser.


----------



## MRV (Jan 1, 2013)

I ordered OPI hand creme and polish.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 1, 2013)

So far ? None ! I purchased a Dior balm yesterday ( Sephora gives a 30 € coupon for all customers with a Gold card as a birthday gift), maybe I will purchase Haute Altitude and Hot Chocolate and Après Chic lipsticks on thursday but I am not sure yet. I said I would skip them but reviews are so good, well.

  	HAPPY NEW YEAR 2013 TO YOU LADIES !


----------



## MadTheologian (Jan 1, 2013)

I held off buying from Sephora until the new year, as I already accrued VIB points in 2012 and I want to requalify for their VIB program.  My husband wanted to purchase cologne for his brother as well as the nephews, so I told him to hold it off until the new year!  

  	I will tell you what I am planning to get next: one of Le Metier De Beaute's kaleidoscopes, as soon the Saks counter calls me about their events.


----------



## luxury (Jan 1, 2013)

Kudos on finding Strong Woman.


----------



## Jenrbelt (Jan 1, 2013)

Nothing yet, but I am excited to check out the new Too Faced Boudoir Beauty collection...I hope it comes to Ulta or Sephora soon because that heart shaped blush is too cute to pass up!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 1, 2013)

I actually ordered them late last night but they'll be here for this year: Mystery e/s and Painterly p/p.


----------



## andrie (Jan 1, 2013)

MIT order will be here Thursday. Better late than never,


----------



## andrie (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks, I had to search around and I called my Nordstrom's in Florida and she stated they will have the collection in January 3.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 1, 2013)

andrie said:


> All Woman Quad








Nice choice ! I haven't bought anything yet but maybe thursday ( Après Chic ) I don't know yet. Here the spring collections are to be launched in february so I have time to save up money for huge spring hauls ! It's 22.30 PM here and no beauty purchase yet !


----------



## liba (Jan 1, 2013)

Nothing yet. I've got a couple of the Magically Cool Liquid Powders in my cart now though, plus a BU Venetian Tarnish Metal-X (it's one of the few eye products I own with a giant dip in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I've got Deep Dark Brunette brow f/l and pencil waiting for me for when the collection's released at my store.

  	Coming up soon, I'll need a new jar of cream cleanser. I'm going back to Clarins after spending this past year with Shiseido.

  	Also, I'm going to drop some cash replenishing my beloved Santa Maria de Novella colognes - I'm almost out of the ones I swear by, Patchouli and Violetta. Also just about out of Gardenia, but that one is going to get replaced with something new, maybe Honeysuckle. If you've never heard of these, they're amazing fragrances and old fashioned beauty products made for centuries by the Dominican order in Florence. Going into their showroom is like entering the church of perfume - an amazing place to see if you're in Italy. I don't think the monks run it anymore, but all the recipes are still the same - they don't cut corners trying to "modernize", even if production has been stepped up somewhat over the 20 years I've used them. At least I don't have to order them from Italy like I first had to! http://www.santamarianovellausa.com - for purchasing in the US.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Jan 1, 2013)

Nothing as of yet. I'm considering buying the winkle eyeshadow that will be dc soon. I have always wanted it. That may be my first purchase, but I may just hold off until the Archie collection comes out next month.


----------



## duckrodeo (Jan 1, 2013)

Nothing so far! But I will have my Dec 23 orders of Apres Chic and Strength items arriving Thursday and Friday!

  	Sunday night I ordered the Light Correct and Conceal Palette and Antique Green pigment, then last night I made an order for Samoa Silk and Brown Down eyeshadows and Pink Bronze pigment - still within 2012 :-D

  	Not sure when or what I will purchase after this. I wanted Enchantress l/g and Spring Bean lustreglass, but the fact that they're going away is tugging at my lemmings' strings, and I'm trying to fend it off. If I haven't gotten those items before (and had no prior interest in them), I'm probably good without them!

  	I'm going to try to lock down my funds and go on a no-buy until the Archie's Girls collection launches, just because there seem to be a lot of products in it and whether I buy a bunch or buy a few, I want to be able to get all that I want + any necessary backups!


----------



## badassSENORiTA (Jan 1, 2013)

Glam Glow Super Mud- it's a clearing treatment that I've been curious about, I saw lots of good reviews so I hope it lives up to what others have said.
  	then again since it's skin care I guess this doesn't count? lol think Archie's Girls collection will be my first of this year


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 1, 2013)

duckrodeo said:


> Nothing so far! But I will have my Dec 23 orders of Apres Chic and Strength items arriving Thursday and Friday!  Sunday night I ordered the Light Correct and Conceal Palette and Antique Green pigment, then last night I made an order for Samoa Silk and Brown Down eyeshadows and Pink Bronze pigment - still within 2012 :-D  Not sure when or what I will purchase after this. I wanted Enchantress l/g and Spring Bean lustreglass, but the fact that they're going away is tugging at my lemmings' strings, and I'm trying to fend it off. If I haven't gotten those items before (and had no prior interest in them), I'm probably good without them!  I'm going to try to lock down my funds and go on a no-buy until the Archie's Girls collection launches, just because there seem to be a lot of products in it and whether I buy a bunch or buy a few, I want to be able to get all that I want + any necessary backups!


  Enchantress is gorgeous! Springbean is nothing special at all. I'm so pissed about pink bronze and antique green pigments! And they're getting rid of my cremewash.   Many of the DCs are really stupid!!! Stocking up on them is gonna be my first beauty purchase of 2013!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 1, 2013)

Mac Apres Chic lipstick
  	Mac Warm Companion lipstick
  	Estee Lauder Extreme Emerald Stay-on Shadow Paint
  	Estee Lauder Steel Stay-on Shadow Paint
  	Estee Lauder Cosmic Stay-on Shadow Paint


----------



## MadTheologian (Jan 1, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Many of the DCs are really stupid!!! Stocking up on them is gonna be my first beauty purchase of 2013!


  	Congratulations!  You made your 6666th post!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Here is your complimentary Slayer video!  ROCK ON!!!


----------



## duckrodeo (Jan 1, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Many of the DCs are really stupid!!! Stocking up on them is gonna be my first beauty purchase of 2013!


  	I had wanted Spring Bean just to amplify the green in Lollipop Loving, for a while now lol, but I've recently found my fav combo for that l/s is just to use Lasting Sensation l/l. 
  	Enchantress seems doable for me because I can't get enough coral  

  	The DCs do seem really weird! I'm glad I snagged up some Antique Green and Pink Bronze. I'm not a pigment gal, but those colors seemed too good to pass up!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 1, 2013)

MadTheologian said:


> Congratulations!  You made your 6666th post!  :yeah: :thdevil:    Here is your complimentary Slayer video!  ROCK ON!!!


  Lmao! Thanks Carol!  





duckrodeo said:


> I had wanted Spring Bean just to amplify the green in Lollipop Loving, for a while now lol, but I've recently found my fav combo for that l/s is just to use Lasting Sensation l/l.  Enchantress seems doable for me because I can't get enough coral    The DCs do seem really weird! I'm glad I snagged up some Antique Green and Pink Bronze. I'm not a pigment gal, but those colors seemed too good to pass up!


  Enchantress is gorgeous!  You'll love it! And pink bronze is perfection! I wear it with chartreuse, sketch, motif, plumage...all sorts of colours!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 1, 2013)

My sister gave me a gift card to Macy's today so I just picked up Prunella and Black Swan eye pencils, Spiked brow pencil, and Magenta and Plum lip pencils.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 1, 2013)

Can't wait to hear what you think of the EL paint pots!  I was interested in Steel and Cosmic as well -   My first purchase of 2013 is Guerlain's Wulong meteorites compact. My wallet gasped and then fell over .  :thud:


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2013)

I haven't bought anything yet, but I plan on buying the Chanel loose powder in Dore. All the Chanel make up I have and I have yet to try their loose powder. I hear it's great. Also, I need to buy a few Mac shadows. I ruined my pan of Winkle, Saddle and Beautiful Iris, so I need to buy those again and I've never owned Bamboo, Copperplate, Smut and Arena, so I might get those.


----------



## xasperadastra (Jan 2, 2013)

My small Apres chic haul! it should arrive tomorrow or friday!!


----------



## Beauty911 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does my Apes Chic haul count even though it was bought and paid for in 2012? It's supposed to be delivered today. Tomorrow I plan on buying the Bare Minerals Spring Remix Collection.  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2012/12/bare-escentuals-remix-collection-for-spring-2013.html#more-77045 here is the muses link for the collection I also plan to get some of the Dc items from Mac.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jan 2, 2013)

None as of yet. I guess I do have self-control (for now). LOL


----------



## Haven (Jan 2, 2013)

I ordered the spring green quad and ballade from Guerlain.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 2, 2013)

Part one of my Après Chic haul, I was at my counter just an hour ago   I picked up Après Chic l/s, Rosy Romance balm, and Fireside MES.   I plan to order more online - I have a gift card for a different store to use up. I plan to add Hot Chocolate l/s, Haute Altitude l/s, Stay Warm balm, Silver Birch MES, and Mountain Air PLW liner


----------



## lippyandlashes (Jan 2, 2013)

I picked up;  Stereo Rose MSF Humid e/s Coppering e/s Satin taupe e/s (repurchase) 138 brush 20 lashes 48 lashes Diva l/s (repurchase) Naked pigment Frankly scarlet blush Pink lemonade l/g (repurchase) Florabundance l/g (repurchase)  Needed to restock a few things!!


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, thanks to our lovely Yazmin, my first purchase will be Hot Chocolate...  Thank you, and you rock!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 2, 2013)

nothing yet. but i was a very bad girl during 2012 so im still waiting for some boxes to arrive.


----------



## CarmenK (Jan 2, 2013)

Urban decay eyeshadow in blackout and Mac mineralize skinfinish in dark!


----------



## kimbunney (Jan 2, 2013)

some concealers,lipsticks, lipgloss, sally's glitters and more drugstore glitters; even some bronzers all drugstore stuff. I have no self control lately. But I'm still managing to save some of my Christmas bonus so plus on that.


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 2, 2013)

Nothing for now, but I'm considering buying something from the Cinderella collection at Sephora.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 2, 2013)

My first 2013 purchase was:

  	Brun e/s
  	Yung Punk MES
  	Too Faced Shadow Insurance Primer
  	Urban Decay S&M e/s


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Jan 2, 2013)

I haven't purchased anything thus far but I did receive my seductive intent and will receive hot chocolate and fireside next Tuesday. My first purchase will likely be silver birch.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jan 3, 2013)

I finally received my strength items today but my first purchase was media lipstick. even though it was a gift its my first new makeup item of the year


----------



## sadiebaby781 (Jan 3, 2013)

I bought new foundation since I ran out.  MUFE hd liquid foundation, my HG


----------



## lyseD (Jan 3, 2013)

My first delivery will be Absolute Power -- I expect it later this week --- but I purchased it in 2012.

  	This weekend I plan on picking up Copperplate and Club so I guess that will be my first actual purchase of 2013.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 3, 2013)

I just ordered Après Chic l/s,
  	Fireside mes, Silver Birch mes
  	and Frost at Midnight mes.


----------



## katred (Jan 3, 2013)

A couple of impulse buys: 2 China Glaze nail polishes (both from the Safari collection) and Benefit creaseless cream shadow in Birthday Suit, which I've been meaning to get for ages.


----------



## Debbs (Jan 3, 2013)

Will get Lipgelee experience. Picked up one called Goldensoft at my local. CC0


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, i haven't placed my mac order yet that i was planning on doing, so my first 2013 purchase was some matte wet n wild lipsticks. I thought I'd give the brand/formula a try.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 3, 2013)

does b2m count?im broke until tommorow so I had to get my fix somehow!!   lol I got mac pink nouveau


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 3, 2013)

urban decay naked basics palette


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol I got mac pink nouveau


  	It counts in my book


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 3, 2013)

cool look am wearing it right now and I love it I dunno how I never bought it (pink nouveau)  I'm going to buy something tommorow I just don't know what!! lol


----------



## ladyd12 (Jan 3, 2013)

I bought Candy Yum Yum lipstick and Studio Fix powder plus foundation. Here's a picture of me wearing both...


----------



## Brightlights2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Mac Pro Palette eye shadow insert
  	MAC Shimmermoss (from the Goodbye section - Yay free shipping!)


----------



## singer82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Got a few goodbyes/perm items... Weathered Prolongwear shadow (Had to get it before it's gone! Looked up the color and how the heck did I ever miss it?! Looks like an awesome color)  Fresh Flare Prolongwear shadow (I've been wanting this for a while. Figured now's a good time as any before the price hike)  Desires and Devices Superslick liner (another goodbye I got before it's gone)   Soiree polish (it's one of my fav polishes and it's already $16, not sure I want to pay that much after the price hike)  Still going to get more perm items, the Colour Added quad, and Pink Bronze piggy when I get some more money.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 3, 2013)

i picked up the yachiyo and outlaw blush!


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jan 4, 2013)

I love my Yachiyo brush so much. Hope you enjoy it!  I can't believe I haven't made a beauty purchase yet. I do have NARS Sugarland and D. Gorgeous arriving tomorrow, so I guess that kinda counts. I had to order them before the year end from Bloomies so my Reward Points wouldn't expire.


----------



## glammy girl (Jan 4, 2013)

Mac Melba blush Mac Cremesheen Glass in Deelight   Nothing interesting but my first beauty purchase of 2013


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jan 4, 2013)

MAC lipsticks in Haute Altitude and Hot Chocolate!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 4, 2013)

Well the first makeup I received this year was my Apres Chic/Strength order, which included Strong Woman l/s, Hot Chocolate l/s, Pure & Tender l/b, Silver Birch MES, and Winter Pursuit MES...plus a b/u of Easy Manner blush from the GD collection.  BUT since I actually placed that order in December, I guess the first thing I bought in 2013 was my first OCC lip tar (Black Dahlia) and, after a long time waiting, giving in and getting the original Naked palette from UD.  First MAC purchase this year: 3 more balms from the AC collection, some lashes, and a much-needed Currant l/l. 

  	You know, I think I bought a little too much makeup this year already, considering we're only 4 days in...


----------



## aradhana (Jan 4, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Nothing interesting but my first beauty purchase of 2013


  	melba has been on my list for a while. such a pretty colour!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jan 4, 2013)

aradhana said:


> melba has been on my list for a while. such a pretty colour!


  	I didn't care much for Melba until I got it and tried it on. It is beautiful! It warms up the face without looking too bronzer-like or orange. Whenever I have a neutral blush and want to kick up the look, I add Melba on the apples of my cheeks.


----------



## admmgz (Jan 4, 2013)

My first for 2013 was two Pink Pigeon BU


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 4, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Got a few goodbyes/perm items... Weathered Prolongwear shadow (Had to get it before it's gone! Looked up the color and how the heck did I ever miss it?! Looks like an awesome color) Fresh Flare Prolongwear shadow (I've been wanting this for a while. Figured now's a good time as any before the price hike) Desires and Devices Superslick liner (another goodbye I got before it's gone)  Soiree polish (it's one of my fav polishes and it's already $16, not sure I want to pay that much after the price hike) Still going to get more perm items, the Colour Added quad, and Pink Bronze piggy when I get some more money.


  Fresh flare is such a pretty, bright, grassy green, a colour they don't otherwise have. I'm sad to see it go. If you don't wanna order it online, i do have a BNIB colour added quad i have no use for. Just a thought .   I'm gonna have to pick up a pink bronze pigment BU. Will i go thru my original and need the BU? Probably not. Will i feel better with a BU just in case? Absolutely!


----------



## candyyumyum (Jan 4, 2013)

My first purchase was a MAC lipgloss.  *waves* Hi everyone.


----------



## glammy girl (Jan 4, 2013)

TheLadyDanger said:


> I didn't care much for Melba until I got it and tried it on. It is beautiful! It warms up the face without looking too bronzer-like or orange. Whenever I have a neutral blush and want to kick up the look, I add Melba on the apples of my cheeks.





aradhana said:


> melba has been on my list for a while. such a pretty colour!


  I love that it's matte too, I'm not a big fan of shimmer in blushes... I got a feeling Melba is gonna replace my favorite Gingerly very soon


----------



## lyseD (Jan 4, 2013)

LOVE Melba -- just got it as a gift. I can't believe I waited so long. I'm sure I will use it a lot.

  	On another note any suggestions for a grey shadow that is not sparkly? I have scene but was looking for something lighter.

  	Thank you.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 4, 2013)

lyseD said:


> LOVE Melba -- just got it as a gift. I can't believe I waited so long. I'm sure I will use it a lot.  On another note any suggestions for a grey shadow that is not sparkly? I have scene but was looking for something lighter.  Thank you.


  Copperplate is a gorgeous grey! It's a matte2, so no shimmer. It also isn't a blue grey like scene.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Copperplate is a gorgeous grey! It's a matte2, so no shimmer. It also isn't a blue grey like scene.


	Fantastic it is already on my wishlist.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 4, 2013)

I just went to my local MAC counter and bought Matchmaster foundation in 1.0, Lightscapade MSF (there were buckets of these at my local MAC counter) and the 130 brush (my first MAC brush).


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yesterday : Après Chic, Haute Altitude and Ruby Woo lipsticks
  	Today : my first Guerlain Rouge G, Extrait  in "Luxure"... well
  	Tomorrow : no shopping but establishing a spring wishlist !


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 4, 2013)

Today: Prep and Prime lip primer, my very first eyelash curler (Shu Uemura) and Redhead MSF.

  	I bought quite a bit over the past couple of weeks with gift cards, so I should be set for awhile.


----------



## Corally (Jan 4, 2013)

Yesterday: Two clearance bin items. Blot powder and msf natural. Today: My Après Chic haul! Après Chic, Hot Chocolate and Amber Glow! :bigheart:


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Jan 4, 2013)

A new Rebel.  I love her.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, I've bought something this year! I got Silver Birch at my local MAC store. I really like it. I just need my HC and Fireside that I ordered to arrive. Holidays are nice and all but they came between me and my pretties. Over a week to arrive really bites. I should get them Tuesday.


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Jan 4, 2013)

BluEyeDoc said:


> A new Rebel.  I love her.


  	Rebel is really nice. I need to wear it more. How many tubes have you been through?


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi!! What color lip gloss did you get? 





candyyumyum said:


> My first purchase was a MAC lipgloss.  *waves* Hi everyone.


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Jan 4, 2013)

bulbasaur359 said:


> Rebel is really nice. I need to wear it more. How many tubes have you been through?


I'm on my third. It's my favorite "special occasion" lipstick.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2013)

My first purchased actually ended up being Chanel's loose powder.


----------



## singer82 (Jan 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Fresh flare is such a pretty, bright, grassy green, a colour they don't otherwise have. I'm sad to see it go. If you don't wanna order it online, i do have a BNIB colour added quad i have no use for. Just a thought .  I'm gonna have to pick up a pink bronze pigment BU. Will i go thru my original and need the BU? Probably not. Will i feel better with a BU just in case? Absolutely!


  I think fresh flare is still perm. Weathered is in the goodbyes.   Oh cool, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks!   Lol, hey if you love it a bu it's always a good idea. You never know what will happen. I broke my by candlelight and the bright coralish blush from wonder women, and lost my gone romancin dgc, and I loved them!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mac weathered es, mac concealer palette in medium, mac embrace ll, mac lash curler, mac melba, mac peachtwist,  urban decay deluxe palette, some glitter samples,  sugarpill lumi loose es, 4 graftobian HD foundation palette, some loose graftobian powder, just in the first 4 days


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 5, 2013)

Strong Woman and Absolute Power lipsticks
  	All Woman Quad


----------



## Beautybee (Jan 5, 2013)

Lancôme Blush in Love


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jan 5, 2013)

My first purchase was today, the new eyeshadow palette from Laura Mercier.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy New Year Everyone!

  	My first purchase was a set of brushes from Beaute Cosmetics. They had a 40% off sale and I did NOT hesitate!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

My first purchase was yesterday. I bought Emprise and Accessoire nail polishes from the Chanel Spring 2013 collection. My second purchase was yesterday, too. I ordered my first Zoya polishes.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 9, 2013)

So this is semi-OT, but you know that UD Naked palette I finally caved and bought as my first purchase of the year?  Well I got a look at it in good lighting and noticed that one of the colors definitely has some kind of smudge in it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Whether it was made by a finger or a brush, I don't know, but ew?  Contacted Sephora CS about it and they claim I can exchange it at a Sephora store (I ordered it online), even though I threw away the outer packaging.  Debating if it's worth doing that, since the whole reason I order online and don't buy things from the store is because I hate how everything is just out for people to grab and open if no one is looking.  I'm not a germaphobe about much, but when it comes to makeup, I totally am.  Thinking of just not using that one color since I have so many other pretties in the palette to choose from, but I wanted an opinion from fellow Specktrettes, if you have any thoughts on it!  Sorry for the OT ramble...


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jan 9, 2013)

I remember that with one of the palettes, the pans were not staying glued down very well during production and the workers (wearing gloves) were pressing the pans down with their fingers to get them to stay. The product was ok, it just had finger dents in some shadows. UD let customers exchange them.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 9, 2013)

xbuttonsx said:


> I remember that with one of the palettes, the pans were not staying glued down very well during production and the workers (wearing gloves) were pressing the pans down with their fingers to get them to stay. The product was ok, it just had finger dents in some shadows. UD let customers exchange them.


  	Interesting...thanks for the info!!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, I've received palettes that I know have not been opened (the box is sealed), but the sometimes the plastic thingy presses against the shadow and makes a smudge.  If you're in doubt, def exchange it.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 11, 2013)

My first purchase turned out to be my first expensive mistake. Beaute has a strict return policy, so I can't return the brushes (as they are not damaged). But to say that they are rubbish... would be an insult to rubbish.

  	The company's lip products are amazing, but I strongly suggest you avoid the brushes at any and all costs. I'm going to do a brush  by brush comparison on my blog (to actual decent, quality brushes from drugstores and high end cosmetics/brush lines)... because OMG. These are better suited to DIY day in Kindergarten.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 11, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I'm not a germaphobe about much, but when it comes to makeup, I totally am.  Thinking of just not using that one color since I have so many other pretties in the palette to choose from, but I wanted an opinion from fellow Specktrettes, if you have any thoughts on it!  Sorry for the OT ramble...


  Sanitize the palette with some 70% rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle and use the shade anyway.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 11, 2013)

no makeup yet!! all I e bought is nail polish! and lots of it lol 24 bottles I  think :O


----------



## 5tyles (Jan 13, 2013)

My first purchase for the new year was MAC's Party Parrot (amazingly they had tons of this in stock at my local counter!), Benefit's World Famous Neutrals in Most Glamorous Nudes, and the eyeko travel size liner/mascara set! My wallet is not too happy right now but I am


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy New Year, everyone! I bought Dior Twin Eyeshadow set in Fishnet Black and Nail Glow two days ago! I'm very happy with my purchase although I haven't use them, but swatched them at the counter. It has been a long time since I purchased something from Dior.


----------



## MadTheologian (Jan 14, 2013)

I still have not yet made my first purchase; however, I am going to get a microdermabrasion treatment this Thursday.  I am waiting for Archie, and I am saving up for a Le Metier De Beaute Kaleidoscope.  (I am thinking Bauhaus.)


----------

